# Dairy free eggnog recipes?



## babygrant (Mar 10, 2005)

We learned (BAD ACCIDENT!) that my 2 year old loves eggnog. He got a hold of his brothers cup. Anyways, he can NOT have dairy. He screamed for 2 days following that incident, so I'd really like to make him some eggnog for Christmas time. I know there is a product called Noel Nog which is made of soy, but I can't find it here. I tried making some, and to put it gently, it tasted like crap. It was this recipe I tried: http://www.fatfreevegan.com/beverage...nnas-nog.shtml I could just substitute soy or rice milk for dairy in a regular eggnog recipe, but I'm not sure if I'm comfortable with the 12 egg whites required for regular eggnog. Anyways, if anyone has a good recipe, I'd love it!


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

I make my eggnog from a recipe of my own devising, so these are my thoughts on doing it dairy free.

If you're starting with a "plain" milk, I wouldn't use soy, I'd go with rice or oat or something else fairly mild. You need a good portion of sweet, and a good portion of vanilla. For 2 c of milk you're probably looking at about 1 Tbsp of vanilla extract and 1/2 c or so of sweet. You would definitely need to add salt at the end, to bring out the flavors.

But, I'd probably start with a vanilla flavored milk. The sugar and vanilla are already taken care of for you. Heat it up with some grated nutmeg. Working with maybe 2 cups of "milk", scramble up 2 egg yolks or whole eggs (the egg yolks are what give it the eggy flavor). If you're not comfortable giving him raw eggs, add the hot milk in a slow stream to the eggs while beating constantly. Put the whole thing back in the pan and heat it to 170F whisking constantly. Remove from the heat and allow to cool a bit. Taste it to determine if it needs more vanilla, a bit of salt (this brings out all the flavors), or more nutmeg, adjust accordingly. Chill. That should give you a fairly good eggnog-y flavor.

You could even do it with coconut milk if he tolerates that well. I'd probably use a can of coconut milk and 1/2 can of water. But it would give him some good fats into the mix.

HTH


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Silk makes a "silk nog" in the refridgerated case available this time of year. Is that available in your area?


----------



## chaoticzenmom (May 21, 2005)

I use vanilla soy milk and put some cinnimon and nutmeg spice in it. I also buy the soynog and it's sooooo good. Better than the dairy original









Lisa


----------



## Jojo F. (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm not a fan of unfermented soy and cannot have dairy either so I would use vanilla hemp milk.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

You could probably take any kind of alternative milk (coconut, rice, whatever) and add cinnamon, nutmeg, and allspice to it.


----------

